# no seam allowance on European clothing patterns



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.banberryplace.com/

Is a site with CUTE clothes to sew for kids and adults, but they are European patterns and say they are to be traced and there is no seam allowance shown on the patterns. 

I'm use to patterns with seam allowances, so I am supposing that you trace off the pattern (as I do with Kwik Sew), then just decide on how much seam allowance you are comfortable with and measure and draw - or just draw a seam allowance (or just cut, once you get good) - then procede as usual.

Have any of you sewn the European patterns with this procedure and how did you like it?

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I am planning on exploring that site! What interesting patterns. So unusual!

I guess that if I were to use a pattern without the seam allowance taken into consideration, I'd simply add the usual 5/8 of an inch as that's what I'm used to.

I can eyeball 5/8th pretty well!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ardie - if you like that site, try Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops www.fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com

Some of the same folks, but the epatterns and other designers are just outstanding. I've ordered some from them that I'm planning on making. (young girl and doll designs so far).

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have used some European patterns w/out seam allowances. I have to draw the seam allowance on because I am so accustomed to cutting right on the pattern out line. But it works okay for me. 

I don't trace patterns. I use the original tissue print. Until I got the internet it never occurred to me NOT to and I am too set in my ways to change now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tissue patterns I cut out, but the heavier white printed/multisized patterns I trace. Some ice skating patterns I have, I've been using the same patterns since 1989. That's getting your $6 or $8 worth out of a pattern.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Ardie - if you like that site, try Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops www.fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com
> 
> Some of the same folks, but the epatterns and other designers are just outstanding. I've ordered some from them that I'm planning on making. (young girl and doll designs so far).
> 
> Angie


I've checked it out and it's really neat!


----------

